# HDMI cable length?



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got me LG 55" hung on the wall. It's LED. Looks nice. 

Was wondering how far I can go with HDMI cable, because I wanna bring it to my sofa when I want to connect laptop?

Also, some people say that the quality of HDMI is important. Is that true, because it's a digital cable. It passes only zeros and ones so what's the difference...right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rokus666 said:


> I just got me LG 55" hung on the wall. It's LED. Looks nice.
> 
> Was wondering how far I can go with HDMI cable, because I wanna bring it to my sofa when I want to connect laptop?
> 
> Also, some people say that the quality of HDMI is important. Is that true, because it's a digital cable. It passes only zeros and ones so what's the difference...right?


Hello,
Congrats on your new TV. Most of us here recommend getting your HDMI and other Cables at Monoprice which is about as cheap as it gets. It is only with really long distances that there could be issues with HDMI. A 6 Meter HDMI to your Couch should not be an issue at all.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

rokus666 said:


> I just got me LG 55" hung on the wall. It's LED. Looks nice.


Congrats on the new TV! 



> Was wondering how far I can go with HDMI cable ...


You can easily go 50'.



> Also, some people say that the quality of HDMI is important. Is that true ...


Good quality is important, but so is good value (quality at a reasonable price). Monster™ is not a good example of good value. Monoprice, on the other hand, is.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congrats on your new TV. Most of us here recommend getting your HDMI and other Cables at Monoprice which is about as cheap as it gets. It is only with really long distances that there could be issues with HDMI. A 6 Meter HDMI to your Couch should not be an issue at all.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I think I would probably need more than 6m, more like 10m...

Also, I have Extron Cable through HDMI to DVI adapter runninng to my main comp. Is anything wrong with this hookup? Image looks completely fine.

DVI is not passing audio so it's not a concern as I have an audio interface.

I've heard some people having trouble passing audio with their video cards... so I don't bother with it...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Between this and your Blu-ray Player thread, it appears more and more like you are using your PC in an HTPC capacity. Some Video Cards lend themselves more easily than others for integration into a HT or just TV.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Between this and your Blu-ray Player thread, it appears more and more like you are using your PC in an HTPC capacity. Some Video Cards lend themselves more easily than others for integration into a HT or just TV.


I am totally bypasing the "TV" part of my TV. I don't even have a cable box neither watch TV.
I just want to run the whole work/entertainment through the rack PC...


----------

